# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ata që mohojnë Kur'anin dhe Muhammedin!

## ramazan_it

Esselamu alejkum we rahmetullahi we berekatuhu!

Me të vërtetë falënderimi i takon Allahut s.v.t., Atë e falënderojmë, te Ai mbështetemi dhe prej Tij falje kërkojmë, te Allahu kërkojmë mbrojtje prej të keqes së shpirtrave tanë dhe prej veprave tona të këqija. Kë e udhëzon Allahu në rrugën e drejtë, askush nuk mund ta dërgojë në humbje, ndërsa kë e lenë Allahu në humbje, për të nuk ka udhëzues.

Nuk dua që të shpreh mendimet personale, por shkurt dua me pru argumente nga Kur'ani Famëlartë:

Sure el Bekare

6.	E ata që mohuan (Kur'anin dhe Muhammedin) për ta është njësoj ua tërhoqe vërejtjen apo nuk ua tërhoqe, ata nuk besojnë.
7.	All-llahu ua mbylli atyre zemrat, veshët e tyre dhe në të pamurit e tyre ka një perde, e ata kanë një dënim të madh.
8.	Ka disa njerëz që thonë: "Ne i kemi besuar All-llahut dhe jetës tjetër (Ahiretit), po në realitet ata nuk janë besimtarë.
9.	Ata përpiqen ta mashtrojnë All-llahun dhe ata që besuan, po në të vërtëtë ata nuk mashtrojnë tjetër, pos vetvetes, por ata nuk e hetojnë.
10.	Në zemrat e tyre kanë sëmurje, e All-llahu u shton sëmundje edhe më shumë, e për shkak se ata përgënjeshtruan, pësojnë dënim të dhembshëm.
11.	E kur atyre u thuhet: "Mos prishni rendin në tokë"! Ata thonë: "Ne jemi vetëm përmirësues (paqtues)!"
12.	Veni re, ata në të vërtetë janë shkatërruesit, por nuk e kuptojnë.
13.	Dhe kur atyre u thuhet: besoni, sikurse besuan njerëzit ata thonë: "A të besojmë ashtu sikurse besuan mendjelehtit?" Në të vërtetë ata, dhe mu ata janë mendjelehtit, por nuk e dinë.
14.	E kur i takojnë ata që besuan thonë: "Ne kemi besuar!" por kur veçohen me djajt (parinë) e vet u thonë: "Ne jemi me ju, ne vetëm jemi tallur (me besimtarët)".
15.	All-llahu ndëshkon talljet e tyre, duke lënë të bredhin edhe më shumë në mosbesimin e tyre.
16.	Të tillët janë që e ndërruan të vërtetën (besimin) me të pavërtetën (mosbesimin), pra tregtia e tyre nuk pati fitim dhe ata nuk qenë të vetëdijshëm (në punën e tyre).
17.	Shembulli i tyre (në hipokrizi) është si shembulli i atij që ndezë një zjarr dhe, posa të ndritë ai vendin dhe rreth tij, All-llahu ua shuan dritën e tyre dhe i lë në errësira që nuk shohin.
18.	(Mbesin në errësirë) Të shurdhër, memecë dhe të verbër, andaj ata nuk kthehen (nga ajo rrugë e tyre e keqe).
19.	Ose (Shembulli i tyre është) si ndonjë shi i rreptë prej së larti me errësirë, me bubullimë e me vetëtimë, e prej frikës së vdekjes, nga rrufeja, ata vejnë gishtat në veshët e tyre. Po All-llahu është rrethues i mosbesimtarëve (atij nuk mund t'i shpëtojë askush).
20.	Vetëtima gati ua merrë të pamurit dhe, saherë që ajo u bënë dritë atyre, ata ecin në te, e kur u errësohet mbesin aty. E sikur të donte All-llahu, do t'ua merrte të dëgjuarit (me krismën e bubullimës) dhe të pamurit (me shkëndijën e vetëtimës). Vërtetë, All-llahu është i plotëfuqishëm për çdo gjë.
21.	O njerëz, adhurojeni Zotin tuaj, i cili ju krijoi juve edhe ata që ishin para jush ashtu që të jeni të devotshëm (të shpëtuar).
22.	Ai, i cili për ju bëri tokën shtrat, (vendbanim) e qiellin kulm, e prej qiellit ju lëshoi shi me të cilin ju siguroi lloje të frutave si ushqim për ju, pra mos i përshkruani All-llahut shokë, duke qenë se ju e dini (që Ai nuk ka shokë).
23.	E në qoftë se jeni në dyshim në atë që Ne ia shpallëm gradualisht robit tonë, atëherë sillnie ju një kaptinë të ngjashme si ai (Kur'ani) dhe thirrni (për ndihmë) dëshmitarët tuaj (zotërat) pos All-llahut, nëse jeni të sinqert (në thëniet tuaja se Kur'ani nuk është prej Zotit).
24.	E mos e paçit bërë (deri më tash), e as që do ta bëni kurrë (edhe në të ardhmën), atëherë ruajuni zjarrit, lëndë e të cilit janë njerëzit dhe gurët, që është i përgatitur për mosbesimtarët.

Vazhdon inshAllah....

----------


## ramazan_it

28.	Si e mohoni All-llahun, e dihet se ju ishit të vdekur, e Ai ju ngjalli, mandej ju bën të vdisni e pastaj ju ringjall, e mandej tek Ai do të ktheheni?
29.	Ai (All-llahu) është që për juve krijoi gjithçka ka në tokë, pastaj vullnetin e vet ai drejtoi qiellit dhe i përsosi ata shtatë qiej. Ai është i gjithdijshmi për çdo gjë.

39.	E ata që mohuan dhe përgënjeshtruan argumentet tona, të tillët janë banues të zjarrit, ata do të jenë aty përgjithmonë.

48.	Dhe ruajuni një ditë kur askush askujt nuk do të mund t'i kryejë asgjë, kur nuk pranohet për te (jobesimtarin) ndonjë ndërmjetësim dhe nuk pranohet për te kompensim, e as që do të ndihmohen ata (fajtorët).

78.	E ka disa prej tyre që janë analfabetë, nuk e kuptojnë librin, por jetojnë vetëm në shpresa, duke mos qenë të sigurt.
79.	Është shkatërrim për ata që me duart e veta e shkruajnë librin, e pastaj thonë: "Ky është prej All-llahut!, e për të arritur me te një fitim të paktë, pra është shkatërrim i madh për ta çka shkruan duart e tyre dhe është shkatërrim i madh për ta ajo çka fitojnë.
80.	Ata edhe thanë: "Neve nuk do të na kapë zjarri vetëm për disa ditë të numëruara!" Thuaj: "A mos keni marrë prej All-llahut ndonjë premtim, e All-llahu nuk e thyen premtimin e vet, ose jeni duke thënë për All-llahun atë që nuk e dini?
81.	Po, (do të ju kapë zjarri) ai që bën keq dhe që e vërshojnë gabimet e tij, ata janë banues të zjarrit, aty janë përgjithmonë.

86.	Të tillë janë ata, që e vlerësuan jetën e kësaj bote mbi botën tjetër, andaj atyre as nuk do t'u lehtësohet dënimi, e as që do të ndihmohen ata.

89.	E kur u erdhi atyre prej All-llahut libri (Kur'ani) që është vërtetus i atij, që e kishin pranë, e që para se t'u vinte e kërkonin ndihmën e tij kundër mosbesimtarëve, e mohuan atë (Muhammedin) që e njihnin, kur u erdhi. Pra mallkimi i All-llahut qoftë kundër mosbesimtarëve!
90.	E shëmtuar është ajo për çka ata e shitën vetvetën. Atë që e shpalli All-llahu të mos e besojnë nga zilia, për shkak se All-llahu nga mirësia e Tij t'i shpallë atij që dëshiron nga robtë e vet. Andaj merituan zemërim mbi zemërim (gazep mbi gazep). Mosbesmtarët kanë dënim që i poshtërson.

98.	Kush është armik i All-llahut, i engjëjve të Tij, i të dërguarve të Tij, i Xhibrilit dhe i Mikailit (ai është mosbesimtar), All-llahu pa dyshim është armik i mosbesimtarëve.
99.	Ne të kemi shpallur ty (Muhammed) argumente të qarta dhe ato nuk i mohon askush, përveç atyre që kanë dalë respektit.
100.	(nuk besojnë argumentet tona se) Saherë që ata kanë dhënë ndonjë premtim, një grup prej tyre e hodhi atë, por shumica e tyre nuk beson.

103.	E sikur të kishin besuar ata dhe sikur të ishin ruajtur (prej mëkateve), po të dinin, shpërblimi prej All-llahut do të ishte shumë më i dobishëm.

107.	A nuk e ke ditur se vetëm All-llahut i takon sundimi i qiejve e i tokës, dhe se pos All-llahut nuk keni as mbrojtës as ndihmëtar.
108.	A doni të pyetni të dërguarin tuaj sikurse u pyet më parë Musai. Ai që e ndërron besimin me mosbesimin, ai tanimë e ka humbur rrugën e drejtë.
109.	Shumë ithtarë të librit (jehudi, krishterë), edhe pasiqë iu është bërë e qartë e vërteta, nga vetë zilia e tyre personale dëshiruan që pas besimit tuaj t'iu kthejnë në mosbesimtarë, pra ju lini dhe largohuni prej tyre derisa All-llahu ta sjellë urdhërin e vet. All-llahu ka mundësi për çdo send.

119.	Ne të dërguam ty me të vërtetën (Kur'anin), përgëzues dhe qortues, e ti nuk je përgjegjës për banuesit e Xhehenemit.

121.	Atyre, të cilëve u dhamë librin dhe të cilët e lexojnë drejtë ashtu si është, ata e besojnë atë (Kur'anin). E ata që e mohojnë atë, të tillët janë ata që dështuan (në dynja e në ahiret).

123.	Dhe ruajuni një ditë kur askush nuk do të mund ta ndihmojë tjetrin për asnjë send, nuk pranohet prej askujt kompensim, nuk do t'i bëjë dobi askujt ndonjë ndërmjetësim dhe as që do të ndihmohen (mëkatarët).

135.	Ata (ithtarët e librit) thanë: "Bëhuni jehudi ose të krishterë, e gjeni rrugën e drejtë"! Thuaj: "jo, (asnjërën) por fenë e drejtë të Ibrahimit që ai nuk ishte nga idhujtarët.
136.	Ju (besimtarë) thuani: "Ne i besuam All-llahut, atë që na u shpall neve, atë që iu shpall Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Is'hakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve (të jakubit që ishin të ndarë në dymbedhjetë kabile), atë që i është dhënë Musait, Isait dhe atë që iu është dhënë nga Zoti i tyre pejgamberëve, ne nuk bëjmë dallim në asnjërin prej tyre dhe ne vetëm atij i jemi bindur.
137.	Në qoftë se ata besuan ashtu siç besuat ju ata vërtetë kanë gjetur rrugën e drejtë, e nëse refuzojnë, atëherë ata janë kundërshtarë (opozitë), po ty (Muhammed) kundër tyre do të mjaftojë All-llahu. Ai është dëgjuesi, i dijshmi.
138.	(kjo fe jona është) Njgyrosje e All-llahut, e kush ngjyros (me fe) më mirë se All-llahu. Ne vetëm atë e adhurojmë.
139.	Thuaj: "A doni të grindeni me ne për All-llahun, e Ai është Zoti ynë dhe Zoti juaj dhe ne kemi vepra (shpërblimin e veprave) tona, e ju keni veprat tuaja. Por ne jemi (besimtarë) të sinqertë ndaj Tij.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

145.	Po edhe sikur t'u sillshe ti çdo lloj argumenti atyre që u është dhënë libri, ata nuk pasojnë kiblen tënde, e as ti nuk do të pasosh kiblen e tyre, po asnjëra palë nuk do ta pasojë kiblen e tjetrës. E pas dijes, e cila të ka ardhur, po e zëmë se ishe vënë pas dëshirave të tyre, atëherë ti do të ishe mizor.
146.	Atyre që u kemi dhënë librin, ata e njohin ate (Muhammedin) siç i njohin bijtë e vet, e një grup pre tyre edhe pse e dinë këtë, janë duke e fshehur të vërtetën.
147.	E vërteta është nga Zoti yt, pra kurrsesi mos u bën nga ata që dyshojnë.

151.	(sikurse plotësova mirësinë Time ndaj jush) Ashtu siç dërguam nga gjiu i juaj të dërguar t'u lexojë ajetet Tona, t'ju pastrojë, e t'ju mësojë librin dhe traditën, e edhe t'ju mësojë atë që nuk e dinit.
152.	Pra ju më kujtoni Mua (me adhurime), Unë ju kujtoj juvem (me shprëblim). Më falënderoni e mos Më mohoni.


159.	Ata, të cilët fshehin argmentet dhe faktet që Ne i shpallëm, e pasi që ato ua sqaruam njerëzve në librin, të tillët i mallkon All-llahu, i mallkojnë edhe ata që mallkojnë.
160.	Përveç atyre që pendohen, që përmirësohen dhe që u shpjegojnë njerëzve (të vërtetën), të tillëve ua pranoj pendimin, se Unë pranoj shumë pendimin, jam mëshirues.
161.	Ata, të cilët mohuan dhe vdiqën si pabesimtarë, kundër tyre është mallkimi i All-llahut, i engjëjve dhe i të gjithë njerëzve.
162.	Ata përgjithmonë janë aty (në zjarrë), as nuk u letësohet dënimi, as nuk u jepet afat.

166.	Dhe (sikur të shihnin) kur do të largohen ata që u prinin prej atyre që i ndiqnin (paria largohet prej atyre që u shkuan pas), e të gjithë e shohin dënimin dhe këputen lidhjet e tyre.
167.	E Ata, të cilët u patën shkuar pas do të thonë: "Ah, sikur të na lejohej një kthim (në dynja) e të largohemi prej tyre (prijësve) siç u larguan ata tash prej nesh!" Kështu All-llahu do t'ju paraqesë veprat që janë dëshprim për ta, e ata nuk kanë të dalë prej zjarrit.
168.	O ju njerëz, hani nga ajo që është në tokë e që është e lejuar dhe e mirë, e mos shkoni hapave të djallit se ai është armik i hapët i juaji.
169.	Ai ju urdhëron vetëm me të këqia e turpësi, dhe ju shtyen të thoni për All-llahun atë që nuk e dini.
170.	E kur u thuhet atyre (idhujtarëve): "Pranoni atë që All-llahu e shpalli!" Ata thonë: "Jo, ne ndjekim atë rrugë në të cilën i gjetëm prindërit tanë!" Edhe sikur prindërit e tyre të mos kenë kuptuar dhe të mos jenë udhëzuar në rrugën e drejtë (ata do t'i pasonin)?

174.	Ata që fshehin nga libri atë që shpalli All-llahu dhe për te fitojnë shumë të paktë, ata në barqet e tyre fusin vetëm zjarr. Atyre All-llahu nuk do t'u flasë në ditën e gjykimit dhe as nuk i shfajson ata, por për ta pason dënimi i rëndë e i padurueshëm.
175.	Ata janë që në vend të udhëzimit e morën humbjen dhe dënimin në vend të shpëtimit. Sa të durueshëm qenkan ata ndaj zjarrit?

206.	Dhe kur i thuet atij: "Kij frikë All-llahun!", atë e kap eufori për punë mëkati. Shtrat i shëmtuar është ai që i takon atij (Xhehennemi).

208.	O ju që besuat, hyni në islamizmin e tërësishëm (Përqafoni fenë islame në tërësi), e mos ndiqni rrugën e djallit, sepse ai është armik i juaji i hapët.
209.	E nëse devijoni pasi u kanë ardhur argumentet e qarta, ta dini pra se All-llahu është i plotëfuqishëm, i vetëdijshëm.
210.	Ata nuk janë duke pritur tjetër, por vetëm t'u vijë All-llahu (urdhëri i All-llahut në ditën e gjykimit) nën hije të reve, (t'u vijnë) engjëjt dhe çështja të jetë e kryer (kush për Xhennet e kush për Xhehennem). Vetëm te All-llahu është fundi i të gjitha çështjeve.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

211.	Pyeti bijtë e Israilit, se sa argumente të qarta u kemi dhënë atyre (dhe nuk besuan). E kush e ndërron të mirën e All-llahut pasi që t'i ka ardhur ajo, s'ka dyshim se ndëshkimi i All-llahut është i ashpër.
212.	Atyre që nuk besuan, u është bërë e hijshme jeta e kësaj bote dhe bëjnë tallje me ata që besuan. Po ata që u ruajtën (besimtarët) në ditën e kijametit. All-llahu i jep (shpërblim) pa masë atij që e do.
213.	Njerëzit ishin një popull (të fesë së natyrshme islame) e (kur u përçanë) All-llahu dërgoi pejgamberët përgëzues dhe qortues, dhe atyre Ai u zbriti edhe librin me fakte të sakta për të gjykuar në atë që u kundërshtuan ndërmjet veti.Në atë (libër)kundështuan vetëm ata që kishin libër (ithtarët e librit). E përpos atyre që iu kishte dhënë ai (libri) dhe u kishin ardhur argumente të qarta, nuk kundërshtoi kush në te (në librin), po edhe atë (kundërshtim e bënë), nga zilia ndërmjet tyre, mirëpo All-llahu me mëshirën e Tij i udhëzoi ata që besuan tek e vërteta e asaj për çka ishin kundërshtuar. All-llahu e vënë në rrugë të drejtë atë që dëshiron.
214.	Po ju menduat se do të hyni në Xhennet, pa u provuar edhe ju me shembullin e atyre që ishin para jush, të cilët i patën goditur skamjet e vuajtjet dhe qenë tronditur, sa që i dërguari thoshte, e me te edhe ata që kishin besuar: "Kur do të jetë ndihma e All-llahut?!" Ja 
(u erdhi ndihma) vërtetë ndihma e All-llahut është afër!"

252.	Këta janë argumente të All-llahut, po t'i lexojmë ty me saktësi, e s'ka dyshim se ti (Muhammed) je prej të dërguarve.

254.	O ju që keni besuar, para se të vijë një ditë kur nuk do të ketë as shitblerje, as miqësi, e as ndërmjetësi, jepni nga ajo me çka Ne u furnizuam juve. Pabesimtarët janë mizorë.
255.	All-llahu - s'ka zot pos Tij. I Gjalli, Vigjiluesi. Nuk e ze të koturit, e as gjumi. E Tija është ç'ka në qiej dhe ç'ka në tokë. Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë te Ai, pos me lejën e Tij? Ai e di se ç'po u ndodhë dhe ç'do t'u ndodhë. Dhe asgjë nga dija e Tij nuk mund të përvetësojnë, pos sa të dojë Ai. Ndërsa pushteti i Tij përfshin qiejt dhe tokën. E nuk lodhet duke i ruajtur (mirëmbajtur), ngase Ai është i Larti, Madhështori. (Ky ajet quhet edhe "Ajetul-Kursij")

257.	All-llahu është mbikëqyrës i atyre që besuan, i nxjerr ata prej errësirave në dritë. E kujdestarë të atyre që nuk besuan janë djajtë që i nxjerrin ata prej drite e i hudhin në errësira. Ata janë banues të zjarrit, ku do të qëndrojnë përgjithmonë.

281.	Dhe ruajuni ditës kur do të ktheheni te All-llahu, dhe secilit njeri i plotësohet ajo që ka fituar, dhe atyre nuk u bëhet e padrejtë.

284.	Të All-llahut janë ç'ka në qiell dhe ç'ka në tokë, e për atë që e keni në shpirtin tuaj, e shfaqët haptazi ose e mbajtët fshehtë, All-llahu do t'ju marrë në përgjegjësi, e Ai ia fal atij që do dhe dënon atë që do. All-llahu ka mundësi për çdo send.
285.	I dërguari i besoi asaj që iu shpall prej Zotit të Tij, si dhe besimtarët. Secili i besoi All-llahut, engjëjve të Tij, shpalljeve të Tij, të dërguarve të Tij. Ne nuk bëjmë dallim në asnjërin nga të dërguarit e Tij, dhe thanë: "Dëgjuam dhe respektuam. Kërkojmë faljen tënde o Zoti ynë! Vetëm te Ti është ardhmëria jonë."
286.	All-llahu nuk ngarkon askë përtej mundësive të veta, atij (njeriut) i takon ajo që e fitoi dhe atij i bie ajo (e keqe) që e meritoi. "Zoti ynë, mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë! Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko neve barrë të rëndë siç i ngarkove ata para nesh! Dhe Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me atë për të cilën nuk kemi fuqi! Na i shlyej mëkatet, na i mbulo të këqiat, na mëshiro. Ti je Mbrojtësi ynë, na ndihmo kundër popullit pabesimtar!

Vazhod inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

Sure Ali Imran

2.All-llahu është Një, e nuk ka të adhuruar (Zot) pos tij, është i përjetshëm mbikëqyrës.
3.Ai ta zbret ty (Muhammed) librin me argument që është vërtetues i librave të mëparshme. Ai e zbriti më parë Tevratin dhe Inxhilin.
4.Udhërrëfim për njerëz, e zbriti edhe Furkanin (dalluesin e së vërtetës nga gënjeshtra). S'ka dyshim se ata që mohojnë argumentet e All-llahut i pret ndëshkimi i rreptë. All-llahu është ngadhënjyes, shpagimtar.
5.S'ka dyshim se All-llahu nuk mund t'i fshihet asgjë në tokë e as në qiell.
6.Ai është që ju krijon (formon) juve në mitra ashtu si të dojë. S'ka Zot pos Tij, e që është fuqiplotë i urti.
7.Ai është që ta zbriti ty e që në të ka ajete të qarta dhe ato janë bazë e librit, e ka të tjerë që nuk janë krejtësisht të qartë (muteshabih). E ata, që në zemrat e tyre kanë anim kah e shtrembëta, ata gjurmojnë atë që nuk është krejt e qartë për të shkaktuar huti, e kinse kërkojnë komentin e tyre. Po, pos All-llahut askush nuk e di domethënien e tyre të saktë. Dijetarët e pajisur me dituri thonë: "Ne u kemi besuar atij (atyre që janë të paqarta), të gjitha janë nga Zoti ynë! Por këtë e kuptojnë vetëm ata që janë të zotët e mendjes.llah

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-10.	Është e vertetë se atyre që nuk besuan nuk do t'u vlejë asgjë para All-llahut, as pasuria e as fëmijët e tyre. Ata vetë janë lëndë e zjarrit.

3-12.	Thaju atyre që nuk besuan: "Do të jeni të mposhtur (në këtë jetë) dhe do të hidheni në xhehenem. Sa i shëmtuar është ai djep (shtrat).

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-18.	All-llahu vërtetoi se nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Tij, edhe engjëjt e dijetarët, dhe se Ai është Zbatues i drejtësisë. Nuk ka zot përveç Tij, Fuqiplotit, e të Urtit.
3-19.	Feja e pranueshme tek All-llahu është islami, e atyre që është dhënë libri, pasi mësuam për të vërtetën, vetëm nga zilia mes vete kundërshtuan. E kush mohon argumentet e All-llahut, le ta dijë se All-llahu shpejt do t'I jape llogarinë.
3-20.	E, nëse ata të polemizojnë me ty, ti thuaj: "Unë me tërë qenien time i jam dorzuar All-llahut, e edhe ithtarët e mij!" E thuaju edhe atyre që u është dhënë libri dhe injorantëve: "A pranuat fenë islame?" Nëse pranuan islamin, atëherë e kan gjetur të vërtetën, e nëse refuzojnë, ti ke për obligim vetëm t'u kumunikosh; All-llahu I di shumë mirë punët e robërve.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-24.	E atë (e bënin) ngase ata thonin: "Neve nuk do të na djegë zjarri vetëm për pak ditë të numëruara, e ajo që shpifën për fenë e tyre, i mashtroi keq.
3-25.	E, si do të jetë gjendja e tyre kur Ne do t'i tubojmë ata një ditë, për të cilën nuk ka dyshim dhe çdo njeriu do t'i ofrohet ajo që e ka e fituar, duke mos iu bërë atyre kurrnjë e padrejtë.
3-26.	Thuaj: "O All-llah, Sundues i çdo sendi, Ti ia jep pushtetin atij që do, Ti ia heq prej dore pushtetin atij që do dhe e përul atë që do, e lartson atë që do. Çdo e mirë është në dorën Tënde, vërtet, Ti ke mundësi për çdo gjë!"

3-56.	Për sa u përket atyre që nuk besuan, Unë do t'i ndëshkoj me një ndëshkim të ashpër në këtë botë dhe në botën tjetër, dhe ata nuk do të kenë ndihmëtarë.

3-58.	Këto që po t'i lexojmë ty (o i dërguar) janë nga ajetet, janë nga Kur'ani i pa të meta (i rrezistueshëm).

3-62.	S'ka dyshim, ky është lajm i vërtetë. Nuk ka asnjë të adhuruar tjetër pos All-llahut. All-llahu është Ai, i plotëfuqishmi, i vetëdijshmi.
3-63.	E nëse ata refuzojnë (besimin e drejtë), ata janë ngatërrestarë, për të cilët All-llahu e di shumë mirë.
3-64.	Thuaju (o i dërguar): "O ithtarë të librit (Tevrat e Inxhil), ejani (të bashkohemi) te një fjalë që është e njejtë (e drejtë) mes nesh dhe mes jush: të mos adhurojmë, pos All-llahut, të mos ia bëjmë Atij asnjë send shok, të mos konsiderojmë njëri - tjetrin zotër pos All-llahut!" E në qoftë se ata refuzojnë, ju thoni: "Dëshmoni pra, se ne jemi muslimanë (besuam një Zot)!"

3-70.	O ithtarë të librit, përse nuk i besoni ajetet (Kur'anin) e All-llahut, e duke e ditur të vertetën?
3-71.	O ithtarët e librit, përse, duke qenë se ju e dini të vertetëne ngatërroni me gënjeshtrën dhe fshihni realitetin?

3-77.	Ata që për një vlerë të paktë e shesin besën e dhënë All-llahut, ndryshojnë edhe zotimet e tyre, të tillët nuk kanë pjesë (mëshirë) në botën tjetër, dhe në ditën e kijametit All-llahu nuk u flet atyre, nuk i shikon ata dhe i pastron (prej barrës së gabimeve), ata kanë një dënim të dhembshëm.
3-78.	Në të vertetë, një grup prej tyre janë ata që pështjellojnë gjuhët e tyre kur lexojnë librin (për të deformuar kuptimin) ashtu që ju të mendoni se ajo (shprehje) është nga libri, po ajo nuk është nga (i vertetë), madje thonë: Kjo është nga All-llahu!" Po ajo nuk është nga All-llahu. Ata duke ditur thonë gënjeshtra për All-llahun.
3-79.	S'është e drejtë as nuk i takoi asnjë njeriu që t'i ketë dhënë All-llahu librin, urtësinë dhe pejgamberllëkun,e pastaj ai t'u thotë njerëzve: "Bëhuni rob të mij (adhuromëni mua) e jo të All-llahut!" por (ju thotë): "Bëhumi dijetarë të mësimeve të Zotit, ngase e keni mësuar njerëzve librin dhe e keni studiuar atë.
3-80.	Dhe as që ju urdhëron ai (pejgamberi) që të adhuroni engjëjt, as pejgamberët për zota. Vallë, a ju urdhëoi ai juve mosbesimin pasiqë ju jeni muslimanë?
3-81.	Përkujtoni (o ithtarë të librit) kur All-llahu mori zotimin e pejgamberëve: nga ajo se juve ju dhashë libër e urtësi, e që verteton atë që ju keni pranë veti. Tha (All-llahu): "A pranuat, a e morët sipër obligimin Tim? "Ata thanë: "Ne e pranuam!" Tha (All-llahu): "Dëshmoni pra, edhe Unë dëshmoj bashkë me ju!"
3-82.	E kush shkel këtë (zotim) pas kësaj, ata janë jashtë respektit ndaj All-llahut.
3-83.	A mos kërkojnë ata (ithtarët e librit) fe, pos fesë së shpallur nga All-llahu? E Atij i është dorëzuar gjithë ç'ka në qiej e në tokë, me dashje dhe te Ai kthehen.
3-84.	Thuaj: "Ne i kemi besuar All-llahut, edhe asaj që na u zbrit neve, edhe asaj që i është zbritur Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Is-hakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve. Edhe asaj që i është dhënë Musait dhe Isait, edhe asaj që i është zbritur të gjithë pejgamberëve nga Zoti i tyre. Ne nuk bëjmë kurrfarë dallimi në mes tyre dhe ne vetëm Atij i jemi dorzuar.
3-85.	E, kush kërkon fe tjetër përveç fesë islame, atij kurrsesi nuk do ti pranohet dhe ai në botën tjetër është nga të dëshpruarit.
3-86.	E, si ta udhëzojë All-llahu një popull që pas besimit të tyre u bënë pabesimtarë dhe pasi dëshmoi se i dërguari është i vërtetë, dhe pasi t'ju kenë ardhur atyre argumente të qarta? All-llahu nuk i mundëson udhëzimin e Vet popullit zullumqarë.
3-87.	Ndëshkimi i të tillëve është: mallkimi nga All-llahu, nga engjëjt dhe nga gjithë njerëzimi tok.
3-88.	Ata përgjithmonë janë në te (në zjarr), atyre as nuk ju lehtësohet dënimi dhe as nuk u jepet afat.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-89.	Përveq atyre që pas asaj u penduan dhe u përmirsuan. Vërtet, All-llahu falë shumë dhe mëshiron.
3-90.	Ata, të cilët pas besimit të tyre u bënë pabesimtarë, e pastaj e shtuan mosbesimin, atyre kurrsesi nuk du pranohet pendimi. Të tillët janë mu ata të humburit.
3-91.	Ata që nuk besuan dhe vdiqën si mosbesimtarë, anjërit prej tyre nuk do t'u pranohet për kompensim, qoftë edhe plotë faqen e dheut ari. Ata i pret dënim dhëmshëm dhe për ta nuk ka ndihmëtarë.

3-94.	Ai që edhe pas kësaj shpif gënjeshtra kundër All-llahut, ata vërtet janë mizorë.

Vaszhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-98.	Thuaj: "O ithtarë të librit, përse i mohoni ajetet (argumentet) e All-llahut? E All-llahu mbikëqyr atë që veproni.
3-99.	Thuaj: "O ithtarë të librit, përse e pengoni atë që besoni nga rruga e All-llahut, duke u angazhuar që ta paraqitni atë të shtrembër, ndërsa vetë ju, jeni dëshmues se është e vërtetë! Veprimi juaj nuk mund t'i shmanget mbikëqyrjes së All-llahut.  
3-100.	O ju që besuat, në qoftë se ju i bindeni një grupi të atyre që iu është dhënë libri, ata, pas besimit tuaj, do t'ju kthejnë në mosbesimtarë.
3-101.	Si bën të mos besoni, kur juve janë duke iu lexuar (duke iu shpallur) ajetet e All-llahut dhe kur në mesin tuaj gjendet i derguari i Tij? E kush i përmbahet fesë së All-llahut, ai padyshim është i udhëzuar në rrugën e drejtë.
3-102.	O ju që besuat, kinie frikë All-llahun me sinqeritet të vërtetë dhe mos vdisni, pos vetëm duke qenë muslimanë (besimtarë)!
3-103.	Dhe kapuni që të gjithë ju për litarin (fenë dhe Kur'anin) e All-llahut, e mos u përçani! Përkujtonie nimetin e All-llahut ndaj jush, kur ju (para se ta pranonit fenë islame) ishit të armiqësuar, e Ai bashkoi zemrat tuaja dhe ashtu me dhuntinë e Tij aguat të jeni vëllezër. Madje ishit në buzë të greminës së xhehennemit, e Ai ju shpëtoi prej tij. Po kështu All-llahu ua sqaron juve argumentet e veta që ju të gjeni të vërtetën e lumtur.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

> pra prit per qka i fut keto shkrime ketu ne forum. ndoshte ke frig  ha.


Po kam frikë vetëm Allahun s.v.t., dhe jo injorantët si ti! Dhe të lutem mos ndërhy në temë, por të këshilloj që të lexosh se kjo është fjala e Krijuesit të Gjithësisë dhe jo siç thue ti arabomaxhupave, thirna si të don se nuk na bëhet vonë ,por mos ndërhy aty ku nuk të takon.

Lexim të këndshëm........

----------


## ramazan_it

3-106.	Në ditën kur ka fytyra që zbardhen dhe ka fytyra që nxihen. E për sa u përket atyre fytyrave që janë nxirë (u thuhet): "A edhe pasbesimit tuaj u bëtë pabesimtarë? Vuanie pra, dënimin për shkak se ishit që nuk besojshit!"

3-108.	Ja, këto që po t'i lexojmë ty janë argumentet e sakta të All-llahut. E All-llahu nuk është ai që e do padrejtsinë për njerëz.
3-109.	Të All-llahu janë ç'ka në qiej dhe ç'ka në tokë dhe vetëm te All-llahu kthehen çështjet.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-116.	S'ka dyshim se atyre që nuk besuan, nuk do t'u bëjnë dobi ndaj (dënimit të) All-llahut as pasuria e as fëmijët e tyre.Ata janë banues të zjarrit dhe aty janë përgjithmonë.

3-118.	O ju që besuat, mos i zini për miq të ngushtë të tjerët jashtë mesit tuaj, ata nuk pushojnë së vepruari në dëm tuajin, u dëshirojnë çka u mundon juve. Urrejta kundër jush duket nga gojët e tyre, por ajo që fshehin në gjoksat tyre, është edhe më e madhe. Ne pra, u kemi sqaruar faktet nëse ju i kuptoni.
3-119.	Ja, ju (muslimanë) jeni që i doni ata, e ata nuk u duan juve. Madje ju i besoni librat në tërësi (të gjitha shpalljet), e kur u takojnë thonë:"Ne kemi besuar!" e kur veçohen,ata mllefi kundër grisin majet e gishtrinjve. Thuaju: "Vdisni me atë mllef tuajin!" All-llahu i di shumë mirë se çka mbajnë (të fshehtat) zemrat e tyre.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-131.	Dhe ruajuni zjarrit që është përgaditur për pabesimtarët.
3-132.	E bindjuni All-llahut dhe të dërguarit, ashtu qëtë mëshiroheni.
3-133.	Dhe ngutuni (me punë që meritoni) në falje mëkatesh nga Zoti juaj dhe për në një Xhennet, gjerësia e të cilit është si gjerësia e qiejve dhe e tokës, i përgatitur për të devotshmit.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-138.	Ky (Kur'ani) është sqarim për njerëzit, është udhëzim dhe këshillë për të devotshmit.

3-144.	Muhammedi nuk është tjetër vetëm se i dërguar. Edhe përpara tij pati të dërguar (që vdiqën ose u vranë). E nëse ai vdes ose mbytet, a do të ktheheshit ju prapa (nga feja ose lufta)? E kushdo që kthehet prapa, ai nuk i bën dëm All-llahut aspak, kurse All-llahu do t'i shpërblejë mirënjohësit.
3-145.	Askush nuk vdes pa vullnetin dhe lejen e All-llahut. Ai është shënim i afatit të caktuar. E kush e dëshiron shpërblimin e kësaj bote, Ne atij ia japim, e kush e dëshiron shpërblimin e botes tjetër, edhe atij do t'ia japim atë, kurse mirënjohësit Ne do t'i shpërblejmë.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-151.	Ne do të mbjellim frikën në zemrat e atyre që nuk besuan sepse ata All-llahut i trillojnë e i mveshin zota të tjerë, duke mos pasur për të kurrëfar fakti, ndaj vendbanimi i tyre do të jetë xhehnemi. Sa i shëmtuar është vendi i mizorëve.

3-160.	Nëse All-llahu dëshiron t'ju ndihmojë, s'ka kush që mund t'ju mposhtë, e nëse Ai iu lë pa ndihmë, atëherë kush është ai pas Tij, që dot'ju ndihmojë? Pra vetëm All-llahut le t'i mbështeten besimtarët.
3-161.	Asnjë pejgamberi nuk i takoi të bëjë hile dhe kush bën hile (në ndarjen e plaçkës së luftës), ai në ditën e kijametit vjen i ngarkuar me atë që ka bërë, pastaj secilit njeri i jepet ajo që e ka fituar, duke mos iu bërë e padrejtë.
3-162.	A është i njëjtë ai që iu bind All-llahut dhe kërkoi kënaqësinë e Tij, si ai që tërhoqi kundër vetes hidhërim të madh nga All-llahu dhe e ardhmja e tij është xhehennemi, që është përfundim shumë i keq?
3-163.	Ata kanë dallim te All-llahu, e All-llahu sheh shumë mirë atë që veprojnë.
3-164.	Është e vërtetë se All-llahu u dha dhuratë të madhe besimtarëve, kur ndër ta nga mesi i tyre dërgoi të dërguar që atyre t'u lexojë shpalljen e Tij, t'i pastrojë ata, t'ua mësojë Kur'anin dhe sheriatin, edhe pse, më parë ata ishin krejtësisht të humbur.

3-175.	Po atë (propagandë) e bëri vetëm shejtani që dëshironte me miqtë e vet (idhujtarët), t'ju friksojë, po ju mos u frikësoni prej tyre, frikësomënu Mua, nëse jeni besimtar.
3-176.	E ty të mos të brengosin ata që përpiqen për mosbesim, ata kurrsesi nuk mund të dëmtojnë asgjë All-llahun. All-llahu me urtësinë e vet dëshiron që atyre të mos u takojë kurrfarë e mire në botën tjetër dhe ata kanë një dënim të madh.
3-177.	Ata që në vend të besimit pranuan kufrin, nuk i bëjnë asgjë dëm All-llahut, ata i pret një dënim i idhët.
3-178.	Të mosmendojnë ata që nuk besuan se afatin që u dhamë Ne atyre të jetojnë, është në dobi të tyre. Ne i lamë të jetojnë vetëm që shtojnë edhe më shumë mëkate, se ata i pret dënim nënçmues.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-180.	Ata, të cilët bëjnë koprraci me atë që nga të mirat e veta u dha All-llahu, të mos mendojnë kurrsesi se ajo është në dobi të tyre. Jo, ajo është në dëm të tyre. Ajo e mirë me çka bënë koprraci, në ditën e kijametit do t'u mbështillet në qafën e tyre. All-llahut i mbesin trashëgim qiejt dhe toka, All-llahu është i njohur mirë më atë që veproni.
3-181.	All-llahu ka dëgjuar fjalën e tyre që thanë: " All-llahu është i varfër e ne jemi të pasur!" Ne do të shënojmë atë që thanë ata dhe që i mbytën pejgamberët pa kurrfarë faji, e do t'ju themi: "Vuane mundimin e djegies së zjarrit.
3-182.	Kjo është meritë e duarve tuaja, se All-llahu nuk është zullumqar ndaj robëve.
3-83.	Ata janë që thanë: "All-llahu na ka porositur që të besojmë asgjë të dërguar derisa ai të na sjellë një kurban që do ta ngrënë zjarri. Thuaju: "Para meje juve u erdhën të dërguar me argumente dhe me atë që e thatë, e përse i mbytët ata, nëse thoni të vërtetën?"
3-184.	Po nëse ata ty të përgënjeshtrojnë, janë përgënjeshtruar edhe para teje të dërguar që u erdhën me argumente të prera, me shkrime qiellore dhe me libër të ndritshëm.
3-185.	Secili njeri do të shijojë vdekjen, e shpërblimet tuaja u plotësohen ditën e kijametit, e kush shmanget zjarrit e futet në xhennet, ai ka arritur shpëtim, e jeta e kësaj bote nuk është tjetër pos një përjetim mashtrues.
3-186.	Ju patjetër do të sprovoheni si në pasurinë tuaj, si në vetën tuaj, madje do të dëgjoni ofendime të shumta prej atyre që u është libri para jush, e edhe prej idhujtarëve, po në qoftë se duroni dhe ruheni, ajo është gjëja më vendimtare.
3-187.	Dhe kur All-llahu mori zotimin nga ata që i pat dhënë libri: që gjithqysh t'ua publikoni atë njerëzve, e të mos e fshehni, por ata e lanë pas dore atë për pak send të kësaj jete; pra, bënë punë të keqe.
3-188.	Mos mendo se janë të shpëtuar ata që gëzohen për atë që bënë (e fshehen çështjen tënde) dhe dëshirojnë të jenë të lavdëruar për atë që nuk e punuan mos llogarit shpëtim për ta (nuk e thanë të vërtetën), ata kanë një dënim të dhëmbshëm.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

3-191.	Për ata që All-llahun e përmendin me përkujtim kur janë në këmbë, kur janë ulur, kur janë të shtrirë dhe thellohen në mendime rreth krijimit të qiejve e të tokës (duke thënë): Zoti ynë, këtë nuk e krijove kot, i lartësuar qofsh, ruana prej dënimit të zjarrit!
3-192.	Zoti ynë, atë Ti e fute në zjarr, atë e ke poshtëruar; për mizorët nuk ka ndihmëtarë!
3-193.	Zoti ynë, ne dëgjuam një thirrës që ftonte për besim (e që thoshte): Të besoni Zotin tuaj! E ne besuam! Zoti ynë, na i falë mëkatet tona, na i mbulo të metat dhe pas vdekjes na bashko me të mirët!
3-194.	Zoti ynë, jepna atë që nëpërmjet të dërguarëve Tu, na e premtove dhe në ditën e kijametit mos na turpëro; vërtet Ti je Ai që nuk e shkel premtimin!"
3-195.	Zoti i tyre iu përgjegj lutjes së tyre (e tha): Unë nuk ia humb mundin asnjërit prej jush, mashkull qoftë apo femër. Ju jeni njëri nga tjetri por ata që u dëbuan prej shtëpive të tyre dhe emigruan, u munduan vetëm pse ishin në rrugën Time, luftuan dhe u vranë, atyre patjetër do t'ua shlyej mëkatet e tyre dhe do t'i vejë në xhennete në të cilët burojnë lumenj. Ai është shpërblim nga ana e All-llahut, se më i miri i shpërblimeve është tek All-llahu.
3-196.	Të mos mashtrojë bredhja nëpër qytete e atyre që nuk besuan.
3-197.	Ajo është një kënaqësi e pakët, e pastaj vendi i tyre është xhehennemi që është vend mjerimi.
3-198.	Por ata që ia patën frikën Zotit të tyre, ata i kanë xhennetet nëpër të cilat rrjedhin lumenj dhe aty janë përgjithmonë. Ajo është pritje nga ana e All-llahut, e për të mirët më e dobishmja është ajo që është tek All-llahu.
3-199.	Po edhe nga ithtarët e librit ka që besojnë All-llahun, e besojnë atë që u është shpallur juve, e besojnë atë që është shpallur atyre, janë të bindur ndaj All-llahut, dhe argumentet e All-llahut në shpallje nuk i shesin për pak send të kësaj jete, të tillët kanë shpërblimin e vet te Zoti i tyre, e All-llahu është që llogarinë e bën shpejt.
3-200.	O ju besimtarë, bëni durim, bëhuni të qëndrueshëm kundër armikut, rrini të përgaditur dhe, që të shpëtoni, ruajuni dënimit të All-llahut.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

4-14.	Kush e kundërshton All-llahu dhe të dërguarin e Tij, dhe i shkel dispozitat e Tij, atë e shtie në zjarr të përjetëshëm. E për të është një dënim i rëndë.

4-18.	Nuk është pendim (i pranueshëm) i atyre që vazhdimisht bëjnë punë të këqia dhe vetëm atëherë kur t'i vjen vdekja ndonjërit prej tyre, të thotë: "Unë tash u pendova!" e as i atyre që vdesin duke qenë jobesimtarë. Ndaj tyre kemi përgatitur dënim të ashpër.

4-30.	Kush bën këtë (që ndaloi Zoti) qëllimisht dhe tejkalon kufijtë, Ne do ta hudhim atë në një zjarr të fortë. Dhe kjo është leht për All-llahun.
4-31.	Nëse lagoheni prej mëkateve të mëdha, të cilat u janë të ndalueshme, Ne ju shlyejmë mëkatet e vogla dhe ju fusim në një vend të ndershëm.

4-37.	Ata që vetë janë koprracë dhe urdhërojnë njerëzit për koprraci, dhe e fshehin atë që ju ka dhënë All-llahu nga mirësitë e veta. Ne kemi përgatitur dënim të turpshëm për jobesimtarët;
4-38.	Edhe ata që e japin pasurinë e tyre për sy e faqe të botës, e nuk e besojnë All-llahun as ditën e mbramë. E ai që e ka shok djallin, ai pra është shok i shëmtuar.
4-39.	Dhe çka do t'i gjente ata, po ta besonin All-llahun, ditën e gjykimit dhe të jepnin nga ajo që i dhuroi All-llahu? Po All-llahu di më së miri për ta.
4-40.	S'ka dyshim se All-llahu nuk bën pa drejtë as sa grimca, e nëse ajo vepër është e mirë, Ai e shumëfishon atë dhe Vetë Ai i jep shpërblim të madh.
4-41.	Dhe si do të jetë gjendja e atyre (që nuk besuan), kur Ne do të sjelli dëshmitarë për çdo popull, e ty do të sjellim dëshmitarë mbi ata (që nuk besuan)?
4-42.	Atë ditë ata që nuk besuan dhe kundërshtuan të dërguarin, do të dëshironin (të varroseshin) të rrafshohej mbi ta toka ngase nuk mund t'i fshehin All-llahut asgjë.
4-48.	S'ka dyshim se All-llahu nuk falë (mëkatin) t'i përshkruhet Atij shok (idhujtarinë), e përpos këtij (mëkati) i falë kujt do. Kush përshkruan All-llahut shok, ai ka trilluar një mëkat të madh.
4-49.	A nuk ke kuptuar për ata që vlerësojnë vetveten? Jo, All-llahu vlerëson atë që do dhe nuk bën padrejtë asnjë fije.
4-50.	Shiko se si shpifin kundër All-llahut! Mjafton kjo (shpifje) si mëkat i hapët.

4-52.	Ata janë që All-llahu i mallkoi, e atë që e mallkon All-llahu, për të nuk ka ndihmëtarë.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------


## ramazan_it

4-55.	Po disa prej tyre i besuan atij (Muhammedit), e disa e refuzuan. Për ta mjafton zjarri i xhehennemit.
4-56.	Është e vërtetë se ata që mohuan argumentet Tona, do t'i hudhim në zjarr. Sa herë që u digjen lëkurat e tyre, Ne ndërrojmë lëkura të tjera që të shijojnë dënimin. All-llahu është i plotëfuqishëm, i drejtë.

Vazhdon inshAllah...

----------

